# Hymer 2006/2007 B-SL LHD - Headlight Dip Converted ??



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Has anyone with one of the B-SL class of 2006/2007/2008 in LHD changed the headlamp dip from right to left for the uk??

Its the model with the large Hella made headlamp with single piece front cover - not the small round units.

If so please let me know the procedure.

cheers

Hymie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You have to change the whole unit very expensive at around £100 a unit. It might be better to use beam benders. I have seen on another thread that the continental lights don't in fact move across like ours but just go up and down. Might be worth going to a MOT station and have them checked you may be ok. 

Andy


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hymie. Email or speak to Julien at Palmowski. In the back of my mind I seem to recall him saying that it can be adjusted.

I would be suprised if it couldn't as Hymer seem to have moved towards converging UK and Euro parts.

Barry


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Follow this through http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13545.html&highlight=

there are some pics

roy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

hi hymie

I have a spare pair of R/H drive headlamps complete and brand new, we travel the continent regularly and would be willing to exchange for L/H drive ones in good nick. PM me if interested, could bring them to the hatton meet tomorrow.


----------

